# Starting Ki Aikido



## bakerchick (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm starting Ki Aikido next week. I had stopped my training in Aikikai style, tried Jiu Jitsu with a fitness class afterwards and blew out my knee. It's feeling a lot better these days and I'm excited to start training again. It is a new dojo and new style for me. I'm a newbie to MA and was getting caught up in some BS that prompted me to stop. Now I feel I'm coming back with a much better sense of purpose. I have missed training. There's something about martial arts in general, Aikido in particular, that I can't quite put into words. When I tell people they think I'm nuts and should take it easy on myself. Anyway, I'm starting to digress. I wanted to hear from anyone else studying this style, and what they thought of it.


----------



## K-man (May 1, 2011)

I am assuming you mean the style of Aikido developed by Koichi Tohei Sensei.  My teacher came from Aikikai and is now teaching Aikido with much more emphasis on the teachings of Tohei.  

The principles here take much longer to master than the straight forward techniques of Aikikai but if you can stick with it, the Ki Aikido is great.   :asian:


----------



## bakerchick (May 1, 2011)

Yes, K-Man that is the style I'm talking about. Should I be referring to it as Shin Shin Toitsu Aikido? That's more definitive perhaps. 

This was the original style I was interested in. The dojo is a bit off the beaten path, the transit didn't go by there. Now I have a car and it's no problem. Looks like a great well established dojo. 

I have a book by Koichi Tohei that I'm in the middle of reading. There seems to be a lot more information on Aikikai style. I did check out Shinichi Tohei's weblog which was informative. Better to just get to it and not read too much.


----------



## Carol (May 1, 2011)

Best of luck!  There are a couple people here that train in the style but sadly I haven't seen them around MT as of late.   Looking forward to hearing more about your new journey. :asian:


----------



## K-man (May 1, 2011)

bakerchick said:


> Yes, K-Man that is the style I'm talking about. Should I be referring to it as Shin Shin Toitsu Aikido? That's more definitive perhaps.
> 
> This was the original style I was interested in. The dojo is a bit off the beaten path, the transit didn't go by there. Now I have a car and it's no problem. Looks like a great well established dojo.
> 
> I have a book by Koichi Tohei that I'm in the middle of reading. There seems to be a lot more information on Aikikai style. I did check out Shinichi Tohei's weblog which was informative. Better to just get to it and not read too much.


To my mind Tohei is not appreciated in Aikido circles to anywhere near the level he should be.  He left the establishment because, although they wanted him to be chief instructor, they forbade him to teach "Ki".  If your new sensei can teach you Tohei's Aikido you're in for a treat.  Enjoy and let's hear of your progress.    :asian:


----------



## bakerchick (May 2, 2011)

Seems odd to me that Sensei Tohei was forbidden to teach ki since that is what a lot of the Art is based on. During my time training Aikikai I heard 'ki flow' and 'ki' mentioned a LOT, it eluded me but I figured I would have more understanding as I progressed. The first hour of training at the new dojo is a ki class, then aikido after that. The ki class will be beneficial to overall understanding though I'm in no hurry to get 'it'.


----------



## K-man (May 3, 2011)

bakerchick said:


> Seems odd to me that Sensei Tohei was forbidden to teach ki since that is what a lot of the Art is based on. During my time training Aikikai I heard 'ki flow' and 'ki' mentioned a LOT, it eluded me but I figured I would have more understanding as I progressed. The first hour of training at the new dojo is a ki class, then aikido after that. The ki class will be beneficial to overall understanding though I'm in no hurry to get 'it'.


They all talk about it and they all have different interpretation of what 'ki' is. Trouble is, very few people can demonstrate it. Here is a bit of the history. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FR07NtXESXc&feature=related There are some threads here on MT if you do a search for 'ki' threads. :asian:


----------



## bakerchick (May 3, 2011)

Good to know, I haven't utilized much on this site yet. Thanks K-man.


----------



## delaford321 (May 3, 2011)

Everything I read makes me more fascinated with aikido. Good luck with your training, I hope that I can pick up the art soon.


----------

